# what outfit?



## gagajordan (Jul 9, 2011)

hey guys, i'm new to akff, i'm looking at getting a new rod and reel combo where ill looking to be targeting jacks, flatty ect. i'm looking at spending around $200, any ideas would be much appreciated.

Cheers jordan


----------



## gagajordan (Jul 9, 2011)

haha cheers mate


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Rod - Shimano raider Mexican fire 3-6kg estuary spin $90-$100
Reel - Shimano Sedona 2500 for about $80-$90
A spool of 8-10pd fireline and your away. Use some mono for a leader until you can justify buying fluorocarbon specifcally for leader material. Look after things well and they will last you plenty of time. But I'm a firm believer in you get what you afford so I buy the best I can afford and reasonably justify.

This would make a decent alround outfit for reasonable budget that you could easily target flatties of any size, bass, bream, salmon, tailor etc. pretty much most things in an estuary environment. Jacks might stitch you up a bit (but hey, they often stitch me up on 30pd gear, you just never know) but you will get some with persistence, locked drags, heavy leaders and luck. An outfit like this would also make a nice light rig for tossing plastics at shallow water snapper and you could even spin slugs for school & spotted mackeral with it if the opportunity arises. The possibilities with an outfit of this size are endless and a similar setup in my arsenal gets a start on nearly every outing no matter what I am targetting.

Good luck and hunt around for bargains as there are plenty around the place for those prepared to look, some of the forums that are frequented by the bream junkies have some really high end gear getting sold off for ridiculous prices at times in the classified sections.

Kev


----------



## gagajordan (Jul 9, 2011)

cheers mate, went into bcf today and they were selling a shimano sahara combo for $130, do you know much about them reels ?

Cheers jordan


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

I cant say much about the sahara reel's as i've never used one but ive had a sahara rod 2-4kg for a wile now and am pretty damn happy with it.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Make sure you get matching shirt and hat emblazoned with Gulp or Shimano, no self-respecting kayak fisherman would be seen without one.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

i am happy with my shimano snapper t curve matched to sonora 2500- seems to fit what you want - around $200 all up


----------



## gagajordan (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks, cheers guys


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

I have an old model Sahara 2000 which I shelved because line kept getting under the bail roller causing the loss of some good fish. Continued after Shimano did a recall and replaced the entire bail assembly. Maybe it was never intended to be used to fish for dolphin fish, striped tuna etc but they are so much more fun on light gear. New ones may be better tho.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

gagajordan said:


> cheers mate, went into bcf today and they were selling a shimano sahara combo for $130, do you know much about them reels ?
> 
> Cheers jordan


They go alright, I had a 4000 for a while and have never had the problem that Sharknett noted, but a few good fish saw the gears in the reel degrade a fair bit, they all come off the shelf nice and smooth but the test really starts when you hook something challenging, but it is still a good budget outfit to get you started and gives you a few more dollars to pick up some other stuff with. As with most tackle, if you treat it well and look after it then it should last you a bit longer than those that get put away without so much as a rinse off after use.

Kev


----------



## gagajordan (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks mate, i was looking at the cheap okuma reels, do you know much about them ?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

occy said:


> Anaconda currently have the Pflueger Supreme XT reels (in several sizes) for a lousy $99 (RRP $299),


That is an absolute bargain!

You'd be kicking yourself if paid full price for one of these....


----------

